# Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05



## krauthis7 (31. Oktober 2005)

Angeltour gestern in Asselt, es war ein sehr frühes treffen, an der tanke hinter der grenze, nach kurzem Gerede und langem entleeren der Gedärme ging’s dann los Richtung Plassen. Angekommen –eingeslippt – geangelt – und jeder der schon mal mit dem boot unterwegs war kennt das Problem mit der blase, Marcel musste pinkeln, #d habt ihr so was schon mal gesehen #t 
(Bild)

nach einigen versuchen und schon nassem boot ging’s dann doch ans Ufer.
gefangen hatte Marcel nur einen kleinen Barsch sonst ging nichts trotz allen machten wir einen sehr schönen tag draus.#6


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

noch ein bild


----------



## Lucio (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

Tja, der Marcel und die Barsche:ml


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

mann nannte ihn auch  ``der mit dem Lou kämpft``


----------



## Lachsy (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

hatten Diana und Michael ein menneken Pis an bord      

mfg Lachsy


----------



## BSZocher (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*






Mein "Westflügel" im Boot! |supergri

P.S.: Das Angeln in dem Industriehafen ist verboten! Am WE geht das manchmal gut in der Woche kann es schnell Ärger geben. Probiert mal das Betonding kurz vor der Eisnbahnbrücke  und die Brücke selbst!!!


----------



## wilder_wombel (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

>




die kelle haben wir auch an board, heißt bei uns "Dixie Mobile"


----------



## Lachsy (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*



			
				BSZocher schrieb:
			
		

>



das ding heißt bei uns "pütz" für mich gibt es ein PortaPoti oder es tut auch mal ein normaler eimer  

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> das ding heißt bei uns "pütz" für mich gibt es ein PortaPoti oder es tut auch mal ein normaler eimer
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
das ding ist auch ne gute idee aber das mit marcel vorne auf dem boot war einfach besser sowas sieht mann nicht alle tage


----------



## Lachsy (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> das ding ist auch ne gute idee aber das mit marcel vorne auf dem boot war einfach besser sowas sieht mann nicht alle tage



Rolf sollst du lügen  wie war das im Sommer auf dem Oolderplassen |supergri |supergri  oder hattes du ne scheuklappe auf 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

was war da ????????????


----------



## Lachsy (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

nix, nur frank hat doch seinem Sohn die augen zugehalten. Muss ja ein grund haben    

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Siff-Cop (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

abend 
 ist das ne neue Technik hab noch nie gehört das man so Räuber anlocken kann|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
hat's denn wenigstens geholfen??? Das Locken meine ich|supergri

War heute auch vom Ufer an der Maas, leider gabs keinen Fisch aber dafür 22°C kurz vor'm November|supergri|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## krauthi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

ne ne dirk geholfen hat es leider nicht ich glaube im gegenteil   die räuber einen großen bogen um uns gemacht  
aber wer uns kennt  weiß das wir nicht aufgeben und es immer wieder aufs neue probieren werden 
aber erst muss ich mal meine erkältung wieder in den griff bekommen bevor ich wieder aufs wasser gehe 

trotz der sehr mageren fangausbeute    war es ein sehr schöner tag   und mit so mancher überraschung   


ich habe noch nie   so weiße gesichter gesehen  wie  von marcel ,diana und micha    als sie   bei der einfahrt zur schleuse   von einem anderen boot überholt worden sind und zeitgleich eine anderes boot  von vorne gekommen ist    die wellen wahren schon heftig   und  das boot  von micha und diana  hatte enorme probleme   damit  trocken zu bleiben  aber zum glück ist alles gut gegangen 

es wird zeit das das wasser kälter wird    da im moment immer noch eine wassertemp.  von 14,5 grad vorhanden sind 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Angelbaby (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

Jaja, dat warn schöner Tag!!! Wenn ich an diese akrobatische Einlage von Marcel denke...   

Hab mir nur leider ne riesen Erkältung zugezogen und liege quasi flach... Also fällt für mich das angeln die nächsten Tage auch erst mal flach...:c :c 

Aber was soll ich euch sagen...die beiden "Jecken" (Micha und Marcel) sind morgen wieder aufm Wasser, die kriegen auch nie genug!:m 

Würd ja auch gerne noch Bilder einstellen, aber die Kamera liegt im Auto unter Bergen von Angelkram begraben. Wird also erst Morgen gemacht!


----------



## Angelbaby (1. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

So, nun wie versprochen unsere Bilder. Marcel und Micha waren ja heute noch mal auf dem Wasser. Micha hat 2 Zander gefangen und Marcel leider nichts...


----------



## the doctor (1. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

Ich bin sooooooo müde

gestern Abend kam Micha schon zu mir. In etwa gegen 20Uhr. Anschliessend sind wir dann  noch die Post für die Post nach Osnabrück hochgefahren und wieder zurück. Um 4 Uhr diese Nacht waren wir dann da(in Aachen), sind dann zu mir und dann ab nach NL bis um 13Uhr.
Gefangen hat nur Micha#q


----------



## krauthis7 (2. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sooooooo müde
> 
> gestern Abend kam Micha schon zu mir. In etwa gegen 20Uhr. Anschliessend sind wir dann noch die Post für die Post nach Osnabrück hochgefahren und wieder zurück. Um 4 Uhr diese Nacht waren wir dann da(in Aachen), sind dann zu mir und dann ab nach NL bis um 13Uhr.
> Gefangen hat nur Micha#q


 
na du kühlerfigur ,,,,habt ihr fotos gemacht ???


----------



## the doctor (2. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

Da tun wir ens die Fotos:

mein Barsch von Samstag:
[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img43.*ih.us/img43/6641/18cq.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


Micha:

[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img43.*ih.us/img43/3108/28mc.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

dat Macelchen:

[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img43.*ih.us/img43/3447/33gn.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

die Rasselbande Krauthausen von Sonntag:
[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img43.*ih.us/img43/396/43kb.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img43.*ih.us/img43/9439/55iu.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

gefangen auf einen meiner Wobbler#q :m 

[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img43.*ih.us/img43/7825/69ym.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

und noch einer(Micha als Superman verkleidet, wir hatten ja Halloween:m )
[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img43.*ih.us/img43/6381/78jn.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Verfolgungsjagd auf dem W.N. Kanal

[URL=http://*ih.us][IMG]http://img43.*ih.us/img43/9312/82ig.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lachsy (2. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*

Wann wird endlich ein Baum gepflanzt für marcel, das ist ja nicht mit anzusehn wo er überall hinmacht. Marcel, und wat nu wenn die Brücke rostet wegen dir  

Micha bist du am frieren    

mfg Lachsy


----------



## the doctor (2. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wird endlich ein Baum gepflanzt für marcel, das ist ja nicht mit anzusehn wo er überall hinmacht. Marcel, und wat nu wenn die Brücke rostet wegen dir
> 
> Micha bist du am frieren
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Vom Boot hats ja nicht geklappt, hatte ja beide Hände voll zu tun, weil da keine Hand mehr übrig war, konnte ich mich nirgens vernünftig abstützen.....war einfach eine zu wackelige Angelegenheit.:m 
Die Brücke,,.......tsssssssss:m


----------



## the doctor (2. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Asselt am 30.10.05*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Micha bist du am frieren
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Jo.......war ja ziemlich windig und die Nacht hatten wir ja nicht geschlafen, da wir ja noch ne Fracht nach Osnabrück fahren mussten.
Um 5.30Uhr waren wir dann in NL auf dem Wasser, man was waren wir fertig.
Micha hat sich nachher noch auf meinem Stühlchen unter die Decke schlafen gelegt, bis ich dann immer über die Wellen gedonnert bin....
Ich hatte ihn quasi ne viertel Stunde lang schlafen lassen:m


----------

